# Advice needed regarding independent auditing



## TTcpc (Apr 30, 2009)

I have been approached by my current employer to continue on with them on a contract basis to continue to do E/M auditing for them after I leave in a couple of weeks.  I am the only CPC in the agency and my replacement is not certified and has no coding experience.  FYI - I started off here as an Admin. Asst. and due to my previous experience billing and a recommendation from an outside auditing agency on our department's coding, I was provided the opportunity to get my CPC certification and have taken on the auditing piece.  I will be starting a full-time job in another area due to having to move due to my husband's job.  I am interested in this as I enjoy auditing and am thinking seriously about getting my E/M certification as well as checking on getting auditing certification.  
I need advice regarding liability since I will not be a true employee anymore and how much should I charge?  I've never done any type of contract work before.  Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## jillmtom (Apr 30, 2009)

Possibly your former employer can still pay you at your previous hourly rate (if you still are performing the same job) and then when it comes time to renew your contract you can re-negotiate from there.

Since you will be contracted you need to buy Professional Liability Ins for yourself.  You can get PLI through Marsh.  I think AAPC has them listed under member benefits on their website.  I think I paid $385 or something like that for single (1 person) coverage per year.

Good Luck!


----------

